# Hochzeits Fotos?



## subzero (11. August 2004)

Hallo!

Also ich bin weiß Gott nicht zu blöd die Suchfunktion zu benutzen, aber noch nie atte solche Probleme vernümpftige Fotos zu finden!

Ich suche ein Foto auf dem ein großer Gedeckter Tisch für sehr viele Persionen (Hochzeit halt)  angerichtet ist.

Genau so suche ich einen Teller mit einer Delikatesse, der allerdings so fotografiert worden is das ich den schön ausschneiden könnte.

Ist alle für eine Anzeige in essen Heiratet, danke schön.
Jakob


----------



## Clubkatze (12. August 2004)

Lachs & Tisch & noch´n Tisch


----------



## subzero (12. August 2004)

Wow, sehr sehr feine Bilder!

Was sind denn deine Quellen, und nochmal großes Danke schön! Den Tisch kann ich echt gebrauchen!


----------



## Clubkatze (14. August 2004)

Google Bildersuche  Erweiterte Bildersuche, Bildgröße groß, und dann halt nach Festtafel oder so gesucht...


----------

